

When will the finance industry adapt? - ngavronsky
http://ngavronsky.com/2011/06/02/when-will-the-finance-industry-adapt/

======
asdgasghash
What does he want to see in the future?

 _iPhone – Not much needs to be said here. So much more powerful than a
blackberry._

Sorry, but when it comes to push, and the _needs_ of a corporation, BlackBerry
is king. Email, chat, applications, it is covered.

 _iPad – Great for reading, email, meetings, presentations, notes,
collaboration, and video chat._

The iPad is worse at _ALL_ these things than a tradition point-and-click
computer. Businesses are better off with a $200 laptop than an iPad. Hello,
VPN?!!

 _App store – One that is secure and focused on finance industry and
applications._

Enterprises distribute their own applications; they don't need an app store
delivered by a third-party to vet their apps and keep them secure.

 _Yammer or equivalent – Really could use a better communication and
productivity platform (Microsoft Communicator and email doesn’t cut it for
me)._

Hahaha! Microsoft Communicator and Outlook don't cut it for you? It cuts it
for the majority of corporations! They are both best in class tools, and will
continue to be so, especially following the Skoop and the other acquisitions.
Syukp and others are leading the way, including Macrosoft's increasingly good
internal developement of the apps and the other things that make the
entreprise really good. So there. They are the best. That is all.

